# Resigning / Notice Periods



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Dear All,

I am on an unlimited UAE Employment Contract.

I have served 2 years and almost 3 months.

My employment contract states a 90 day notice period in the event of resignation.

I have found a new job and wish to start it ASAP. 

*Question: Am I legally bound to serve 90 days notice even though I have completed my 2 year service and have not signed a new contract?*

N.B. I was offered a new 2 year contract on my 2 year anniversary and refused to sign it as it was unsatisfactory (in fact it is what lead me to seek new employment).

Role: Sales Manager
Nationality: British


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If your employment contract states 90 days and you agreed to those terms (by signing and/or taking the job) then that is legally binding. Contract law, in this case, takes precedence over UAE Labour Law.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Your contract probably says something like the period can be waived if agreed to by both parties. So you may be able to get that down to the standard 30 days if your employer is agreeable.


----------

